# More stupid Lighting questions



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

Ok guys I found another little string of lights that are a lot smaller in size than the others.
So my question is can I run these off a transformer or a cell phone charger?

Under each battery location it reads 1.5V *2

So 2 C batterys are 3V right? 3V combined to power this string?

These are smaller and have more wire to work with as far as in between outlets. I know some will require longer wires to get to where they need to be.

I know T-Man or one of you electrical geniuses have the answer. :worshippy: How many can I run off of one 20V transformer? Or something else to power it?

As always Thanks in advance guys! :thumbsup: ..............CP............


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

They require 3 volts, probably at a couple hundred milliamps. You can run the whole string with a series dropping resistor from your transformer, or put several strings together. You could also rewire them for series operation. I always have some sort of current limiting for LED's, so that regulator I posted would be a good bet for a series string.


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks John, But I fried the string!  :laugh::laugh::laugh:

OK back to the 2.5V 8 on a string in series!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Are you ready for the technical explanation for John's "Current Limiting" resistor"?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

T-Man said:


> Are you ready for the technical explanation for John's "Current Limiting" resistor"?


Only if in involves wet concrete!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I would guess 80 to 180 ohm resistor might work but then I would doubt the resistor wattage would be large enough. Battery sets run on 1.5 volt bulbs, I think. 16 in series no resistor.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, his battery set is a 3V affair, unless the two battery holder is misleading. 

Let's assume 10 lamps drawing 15ma each, you'd need a pretty large resistor! 

I'd rewire for series operation to get the current down in the 15-20ma range, then standard resistors would do the job.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Like my wise old grandpappy told me when I was just a little pup; "a smart man knows what he does'nt know"..
And the more I read all this stuff about lights the happier I get that I spent the long dollar and ordered my LED's ready to install. :thumbsup: They work like a charm and I didn't smoke anything, not even the fish 
Cheers,
Bob


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

OTOH, you spend about 5 times what it would cost to do a little learning about wiring them, it's pretty simple.


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

Trial & Error works for me. These were bought after Xmas on clearance for a few bucks. Growing up a only child with a full time working Mom I have taught myself a lot by trial & error. :thumbsup:


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Guys, 
I'm certainly NOT allergic to learning new tricks but many times during my lifetime I have cost myself big bucks by thinking I could "fix" something when, instead, I screwed it up big time!
I've now reached the stage where I take the easier (notice I didn't say "easiest") way to solve a problem if I'm not confident in doing it myself.
Let's just say that I've outgrown the "experimenter" stage and leave it at that 
Bob


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Xmas light get trashed by the string and can be free!!!

Save the plug ends TOOO!

John I agree on the resistor, the battery setrs are lower voltage than the normal string lights. 

So groups of 8 it is. Now find a used roll of telephone wire at a yard sale.


Screwing up has always been a part of my learning process, I just try to spread some info to save you guys some time.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

concretepumper said:


> Thanks John, But I fried the string!  :laugh::laugh::laugh:


well at least now you know what really happens when more voltage then needed is supplied to electronic devices  i fried enough LEDs and transistors myself to figure that out. yet for some reason at a times i still try disprove this, with expected result of course, lol


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Hell, all of us have cooked a thing or two, and broken an irreplaceable part now and again. It's called *living life to the fullest*. 

You can tell the people that aren't trying anything, they're not making any mistakes.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

grjohn,
Trust me, I've made enough mistakes in my years to bankrupt a bank :laugh:
Still makin' 'em, but trying to cut down 'cause my Social Security check doesn't go very far these days 
Bob


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I hear you. If I had to live on my SS check, I wouldn't be living like I do! I keep my wife working, and I managed to sock away a decent retirement when the consulting business was really booming.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I experimented with string lights using the TYCO transformer. 8 works and is bright as I mentioned 9 or ten do work and produce enough lighting for house interiors. After all, if it is too bright you don't get the yellow effect and the brightness will shine through the walls.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I just rescued a large string of frosted tree lights that look perfect for lighting buildings and the like. I'll be cutting them up for illumination.


----------

